# Did Quintette open



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if Quintette range open today.


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

that range is shut down as far as i know.:thumbdown:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I drove by earlier and the gates were open, and there were a couple of trucks parked in there. I couldn't tell if they were open or just working on it.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

I talked to the Fwc office in this area, and they said it would open at the end of this month.


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's good news. That range is real convenient for me to use.


----------



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

They were looking to hire an OPS Park Ranger a few weeks back, so it looks like it will now be run by the FWC directly, not a vendor. Good or bad, who nows. I was a Park Ranger, so I would say probably for the good, better upkeep. But anybody's guess.


----------

